# Question about a ford ranger snow plowing



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anybody have a plow on a FORD RANGER 4X4 if so. how does it plow with the ranger and what woulld be the best name brand snow plow to put on a 1995 ford f250 4x4 regular cab.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Probaly boss or western, but there ar some good plows out there, and do some research on it. I use a boss so I can only recomend that and lots of pros, and onle one con, and that is down pressure. Some pros are smart hitch, direct lift, but it's what you want, some ppl prefer chain lift over direct lift. What are you Doing residential or commercial?


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

residential and some commercial property's but the commercial propertys we just got dont want big equipment . so i had to buy a 2008 yamaha rhino with plow-2008 kawasaki bruite force 750 with plow-2004 ford ranger 4x4 <<<but looking to put a plow on it but dont know what i just want it for light duty stuff but i wanted to know how it plows knowing its a small truck


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

If you want you could get a boss 7' poly, idk if you would wanna go much bigger than that.


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

thats cool. thanks for the help. see im not new to snow plowing. im new to snow plowing for myself with my own contracts and the contract i got goin on now the customers are picky about equipment messing there drive ways and new parking lots up so its like i got to buy a nice little fleet to keep people happy and me not in a court room for reuing some one parking lot


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You can get a poly cutting edge which will protect the blade and drive


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

i got a friend thats got a 6.5 meyers blade-rack with lights and pump bottom rack he was asking 800 for the whole setup but its not that im trying to be cheap. i just want something i can keep on the truck for a long time without buying another setup because the pumps suck. so im really looking for the best choice for the ranger .


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

now with your boss plow what truck do you have that on


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

It's on a f250 diesel, but the sport duty boss can go on a ranger no problem


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

brother has a 6.5' meyer setup on an 01 ranger.. .you really have to work the truck to move any real snow with it. it just doesnt have the weight to move >4" of snow..... he has to get a good bit of momentum going, its kinda comical riding with him cause hes just beating the snot out of it. his reverse planetary went out few weeks ago too


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I plow with an Explorer. Same suspenion/frame as a Ranger, just a little more heavy. With some weight and decent tires it will push the snow just fine. I've plowed over a foot on several occasions with no trouble. The weak point on the Ranger will be the transmission if its an auto. Get a large trans cooler on it. If it's a manual do all heavy plowing in low range and you should be fine.


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks for the info guys. i know a ranger is not goin to move alot of snow but if you were to see some of my contracts there in real tight spots so the ranger would do fine i just want to know what name brand plow would like the heavy weight plow and durably like i dont want a fiberglass plow i want something i can keep for years without having to sell it cause its a piece of s***


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Your not going to be able to put a very heavy duty plow on a Ranger. The front end won't hold up to it. What year is the Ranger? 4.0? Automatic? Regular cab?


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

2004 ford ranger extended cab i baught the truck on craigslist i got it for 8000 this guy had the title in hand but had no more use. so now im trying to get something to keep on there for a while .


----------

